# [SOLVED] Driver Missing - Ethernet Controller9[MOVED]



## maahsman (Oct 14, 2010)

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	MAAHS_LAPTOP
System Manufacturer	TOSHIBA
System Model	Satellite A100
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 14 Stepping 8 GenuineIntel ~1596 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies LTD 6.00, 7/12/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name	MAAHS_LAPTOP\Maahs
Time Zone	Central Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	2,048.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	1.65 GB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	3.84 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys




Ethernet Controller	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1092&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\4&6B16D5B&0&40F0	The drivers for this device are not installed.




Searched all over Toshiba's website, but none of the drivers fix the problem.

-----Any help would be awesome! Thanks.

Jacob M.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver Missing - Ethernet Controller*

hi and welcome to tsf, try this driver. at bottom of page
http://driverholic.com/intel/intel_r_pro_100_ve_network_connection_d713.htm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Driver Missing - Ethernet Controller*

there are page upon page of drivers bookmark the links

d/load the latest chipset driver 

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe....d=&country=all&page=6&nextCl=true&startPage=1

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU


----------



## maahsman (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Driver Missing - Ethernet Controller9[MOVED]*

Thank you so much for your replies, you fixed my problem in no time!


Thanks again!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Driver Missing - Ethernet Controller9[MOVED]*

your welcome and glad it's working for you


----------

